# Email addresses for appeals



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Does anybody have any good email addresses that I can use to try and hurry up my appeal, its been 6 months now?!


----------



## zimbunny (Jun 23, 2015)

You can try 
csc[at]dha.gov.za
i get the vanilla response though " sorry for inconvinience...we are processing...."


----------

